# Yiddish: meshugas/mishegas



## ndisdabest

I've been looking for how to properly spell this word for quite some time -- I'm thinking it might be a Yiddish term, but I really have no idea.  I have not been able to find it ANYWHERE.

It's pronounced "mij-ah-gots" and means something like "a disaster" or maybe "chaos."  For example:

When the train crashed, the scene looked like a total migigatz(sp?).

Can anyone help?


----------



## jinti

Maybe _m__eshugas/mishegas_? It means craziness or madness. (Yes, it's Yiddish, so maybe the Spanish-English forum isn't the best place for our discussion. )


----------



## ndisdabest

jinti said:


> Maybe _m__eshugas/mishegas_? It means craziness or madness. (Yes, it's Yiddish, so maybe the Spanish-English forum isn't the best place for our discussion. )



Interesting, I'll have to look into that.  And yeah, I know I put it in the wrong forum...my bad there.


----------



## galil46

it comes from the Hebrew word 'meshuga' which means crazy person


----------



## panjabigator

I believe I've heard the word "meshugana" before.  Is it related?


----------



## Flaminius

_Meshugener _(I adopt the most general spelling I have encountered) is a Yiddish noun meaning "crazy one," which is derived from _meshuga_ (adjective; Yiddish, ultimately from Hebrew) and the suffix _-er_.


----------



## ilbisaac

*משוגעת

Meshugas or mishegas
*

interesting to note, also, the normal use of "meshuge."
a *משוגעים־העמדל *is a straightjacket (meshugo'im hemdl)


----------

